# Potty Training -Crate or Outside during day??



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

My personnal opinion is that she shouldn't be left outside on her own at all. There is way too much that can go wrong outside. Everything from becoming more protective and territorial having all that space, to bad weather and even being stolen. Inside she is safe, outside she isn't.

I'm not sure what it would do to her training, but it might be better that she learns to hold it during the day and get that pattern set before doing anything different.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I agree, I would spend the whole day worrying about how she is, who's bothering her, if she would be stolen or jump a fence. She's safer inside.


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

I tend to agree with maingirl and timberwolf. Although we have a family that lives on our street who keeps their Golden in their back yard all day every day and the dog does very well. The back yard is about 1 to 1 1/2 acre and well fenced. But I think Corky stays on the back porch/deck almost all the time. She comes in the house as soon as the first child arrives home from school around 3:00 PM and they have not mentioned any problems with potty training. I guess the big difference here is that Corky is about 4 years old.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Mojo is 6 1/2 and on occasion I've left him in the fenced yard while I run into town for an hour. The whole time I'm gone I'm worried sick. What if he eats a bee and he has an allergic reaction? What if the meter man comes into the yard to read the hydro meter and leaves the gate open? What if, what if. Too much stress on me so I crate him (them) when I go out. That way he (they) are not getting into anything that could harm them. One day BZ (before Zoe) I left Mojo gated in the back kitchen because he really doesn't like his crate and I felt sorry for him and when I returned there was a dead chipmunk on the floor. As soon as I opened the door Mojo ran out of there like the devil was after him. I have no idea, to this day, where the chipmunk came from and how Mojo came to kill it.


----------

